# New to area



## bajabob (May 14, 2013)

My wife and I are looking for someone to either go out with us on our boat or buddy with us (in their own boat) to go out into state or federal waters to fish. We'd like to go out 30 miles max but would like someone who knows the area and safety requirements. Will only go out weather permitting. Please respond if interested.


----------

